# Using Weber Micromass as line out



## TFridgen (Nov 10, 2009)

So, I've got a 30W head with no loop or line out. All I need is a line out, with no attenuation but it seems like there's not many options out there. Came across this here;
https://taweber.powweb.com/weber/micromass.htm Basically a 15W attenuator with a line out. My question is, would I be harming the amp if all I used this for was the line out and no attenuation?


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

There's definitely people better qualified to answer this than me but I'll give you a two part answer:
First, from what I remember, Ted suggested the use of the MASS as a dummy load for quiet recording, but I don't know if that also applies to the micromass -- and I'm almost certain you still need a speaker attached regardless of the output levels on the attenuator and amp.
Second, I've never really liked the sound that came from the MASS line out (I have both the 50w full-size one with tonestack and the 25w miniMass). LOVE love love the sound that it helps me achieve at low(er) volumes through a real speaker cab, but the line out signal seemed... out of place? It didn't sit right in the mix and on its own it was just not what I heard in my head or what was coming from the speakers. 

Oh, just realized: if you've got a 30w head, you'll need at least 30w attenuator or something will surely have an aneurysm! Check out the https://taweber.powweb.com/weber/minimass.htm 50w for a safer playtime. It is $45 more, but has a few gidgets and gadgets and can handle the extra wattage. I'm also going to check over my MASSes -- I thought, maybe something got knocked loose in transit or there's a bad solder...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Try the MicroMass' line out slaved into another amp and keep the speaker "live" on your existing rig. This is a perfect setup for a wet/dry or stereo configuration with some time-based effects dialed in - sounds killer and HUGE.


----------



## TFridgen (Nov 10, 2009)

gtone said:


> Try the MicroMass' line out slaved into another amp and keep the speaker "live" on your existing rig. This is a perfect setup for a wet/dry or stereo configuration with some time-based effects dialed in - sounds killer and HUGE.


That's the intention. I don't need the micromass for any attenuation, it's only a 30W head. The problem is I don't have any way to line it out. I'd keep the speaker hooked up and use the line out to got to my Mesa 2:100 for stereo effects.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

No harm will come to the amp or the attenuator if the attenuator is not being used (bypassed). The bigger question is this, does the line out actually pass any signal when the attenuator is being bypassed? I honestly don't know, even though I owned a micromass in the past.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

TFridgen said:


> That's the intention. I don't need the micromass for any attenuation, it's only a 30W head. The problem is I don't have any way to line it out. I'd keep the speaker hooked up and use the line out to got to my Mesa 2:100 for stereo effects.


ohhhhh, my bad. For some reason my brain was off when I replied to this. I just checked: both MASSes pass a line out signal whether the attenuator is bypassed or engaged. But I will caution you, the micromass is a different animal because of the two attenuator knobs (lo/hi) compared to the mini mass' bypass-able one knob. I have no experience with the micro... Sorry! A quick call or email to weber will solve all your questions though.


----------



## TFridgen (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for all the help everyone, I'll call Weber on Monday to make 100% sure.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

Not sure what came of this idea, but in case you're still looking, here is an alternative for JUST adding a Lineout to your amp from Jet City:







http://www.jetcityamplification.com/2011/02/16/jetdirect/


----------

